# Fun Announcements



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Will that be all?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">We’ll find out soon enough if Canon is done for Photokina.</span></strong></p>
<p>I’ll go ahead and say no, there areÃ‚Â definitelyÃ‚Â new PowerShots coming, G12 and SX30 anyone?Ã‚Â Will they be announced alongside a 1Ds Mark IV or beside a 2000D?</p>
<p><strong>Right & Wrong

<span style="font-weight: normal;"> So how’d we do rumor wise on this round of announcements.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>60D

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- We pretty much nailed this camera.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>70-300 f/4-5.6L IS

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- We sort of got this correct. I reported that a 70-300 replacement was coming a while ago, then we found a 100-300 rumor on a web site.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I think this lens will be a great addition to the Canon line-up. The old 70-300 was a bit misplaced.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>8-15 f/4L Fisheye

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- Really had no clue a fisheye zoom was coming. We saw a report of an 8-15, but that’s about it. This is a darn cool lens based on specs.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>300 f/2.8L IS II & 400 f/2.8L IS II

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- Nailed the 300 and knew a second super telephoto was coming. Noted they’d be replaced in pairs. Nailed this one a while ago. Very happy about these lenses!</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>New Teleconverters

<span style="font-weight: normal;">- Knew about them a while ago.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Marriage

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’m getting married today, so this is me signing off. I really won’t be blogging before, during or after the wedding today.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/fun-announcements/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## Snaxalig (Aug 26, 2010)

I say Horray on your big Day! Congrats to the Marriage!!!


----------



## ELK (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations to your Wedding! Great busy day you've chosen - you've nailed the day of your wedding 100%


----------



## that1guy (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice that you were able to get all of these posted to the main page and the forums so that we could chat endlessly about them while you are gone 

Enjoy your big day and don't forget the camera for the honeymoon!


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations ! Enjoy the honeymoon !


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Marriage!


----------



## leptonsoup337 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! An 8-15 mm fisheye! That's excellent news. Congrats on getting married, sir!


----------



## Freeze_XJ (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations to mr and mrs CR


----------



## gkreis (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats on the marriage!!

Now, down to the grit. I am bummed about the 60D, are you? In a word, I find it BORING. Same sensor, same DIGIC, less FPS than earlier xxD series, more or less the same focus, same, same, same.. but it gets worse.

They dumbed it down! I was REALLY disappointed in the lack of the microfocus adjustment. That is inexcusable. This is just an example of the crazy (dumb) decisions made about this camera. Who wants to have to be sending their equipment off to Canon to 'get it right' on focus? This is probably a deal killer for me and one that I find a real irritant. Many of us waited a long time for this upgrade from the 20D, 30D and 40D....

The use of the SD card is also dumb. Just look at the standards: SD, SDHC and SDXC. Each one obsoletes the earlier readers. So if your laptop can handle SD, it can't read SDHC, etc. DUMB! I want to upgrade all of my readers just to get higher capacity?

When the 7D was introduced, it created a dilemma and Canon didn't solve it with the 60D, IMHO. The dpreview preliminary review, though without much comment, hinted at problems with liveview autofocus by saying the articulated screen is not of as much value. 

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canoneos60d/

I guess I will have to wait to see if the full reviews can salvage the camera. If the reviews are very positive, I can deal with micro-focus by making Canon pay for the adjustments by sending it in under warranty repair (they pay shipping both ways and labor so there goes some of their profit).

Should the 60D be quaking in its plastic case, afraid of the competition?


----------



## traveller (Aug 26, 2010)

First, congratulations on your marriage -don't ever let her read your website or you'll never be able to lie to her about gear again! 

Second, well done on the lens (& 60d) rumours. I hope that there are still some more to come (35mm f1.8, please).


----------



## macfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations from sunny LA - wishing you many, many happy years and joyous family adventures.


----------



## pedro (Aug 27, 2010)

Enjoy life with the Canon gal. It is far better than any future body upgrade! There ain't no cam around who could compete with the DR of Miss Eve...;-)


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 27, 2010)

chrome_dude said:


> Now, down to the grit. I am bummed about the 60D, are you? In a word, I find it BORING. Same sensor, same DIGIC, less FPS than earlier xxD series, more or less the same focus, same, same, same.. but it gets worse.



In summary, the 60D imo like some others, is a super glorified rebel - it's a camera with the interior of a rebel with a 7d exterior appearance. If you want your 60D in specs get a 7D, if you want to fall in that bandwagon of people complaining they want a camera with slightly better/bigger ergonomics (i.e. scroll wheel, top LCD, etc.) than a rebel, but don't want to spend the additional cash for the additional features of a 7D, well simply plan on getting the 60D that's too be released. Specs and price-wise the Rebel, 60d, and 7D seem reasonable and make sense to me.

On another note, it seems that the rumors floating around of a wide angle zoom f/4 lens or the 15-60mm lens might have actually been mistaken rumors floating around for the 8-15mm f/4 lens?

Hope to not rain on the parade of Mr. CR Guy's wedding. Congratulations and an exciting date to pick with Canon releases taking place!


----------



## Jan (Aug 29, 2010)

The G12 already leaked, so this one is for sure. Maybe a 2000D?


----------



## Waleed Essam (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the wedding... enjoy your new life and your honeymoon  Although I'll miss the rumors daily dose during that time.

About the rumors, I'd suggest to find the person who gave you the one and only report about the 8-15 and promote him to CR4. Since this lens was very unknown to all your sources, this person ought to be a reliable source from now on.

And yes, the 60D is boring


----------



## JC (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your wedding!

The 60D specs were ... disappointing. Maybe I had expectations of a different league...


----------



## william (Aug 30, 2010)

May this be a Blessed Day.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 30, 2010)

congratulations to CR guy and gal; best wishes to you


----------



## MARKO (Aug 30, 2010)

Forget about Canon and rumors...

Congrats for your Wedding dude!
Greetings of your friend from PARAGUAY!
Enjoy today! 

(It supposed that you read this entry days after your wedding.) DO NOT READ THIS TODAY.


----------



## Maldical (Aug 30, 2010)

Another congrats! Hope you live many wonderful years with your new spouse!


----------



## tzalmagor (Sep 11, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>Will that be all?
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\"> So howâ€™d we do rumor wise on this round of announcements.</span></strong></p>
> ...



Going back over the rumours, it was actually all there: an ultra-wide zoom, an f/4 zoom, and an 8-15mm lens. Each was followed up separately, and nobody doing 1 + 2 + 3 = EF 8-15mm f/4 fisheye zoom. That Canon has no circular fisheye and the age of the diagonal fisheye are another clue.

It was easy to miss, as fisheye zooms are rare - AFAIK there's only one by Tamron - but the clues were still there.


----------



## daniel9ds (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a newbie here and just wanna say Hi to everyone. I am Daniel from Pennsylvania, US.


__________________
free photoshop tutorials


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to Canon rumors Daniel.


----------

